# Nissan GT-R (Updated With Proper Pics)!!



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Yet another change in circumstance is around the corner so am back in the market to buy a new motor & thinking a bit of fun may be in order.

The above is NOT a short-list, just 3 motors that perhaps represent what i fancy driving for the next 9-12 months. The single biggest factors as my mileage won't be high is great fun, limited depreciation & toys 8) . The purchase would of course be 2nd hand with as higher spec & lowest mileage i can aquire so GREAT value & best bang for my buck are high.

The M5 is a known quantity as i had one about 4 years back & with prices low, one may represent good value. The Focus's i know very little about, but i think they look good & i'm told are fantastic fun to drive (woul;d i lose my shirt on one). The GT-R is perhaps borderline insanity, however i've always liked them, the perfromance is meant to be earth shattering & they too have dropped in value.

Open to suggestions for other Marques etc. but the biggest decision factor will be the overall cost of ownership & depreciation over my ownership spell. As above, biggest bang for the smallest buck over the next 9-12mths is the key.


----------



## freeman (Jul 25, 2010)

Godzilla GT-R...
Super car performance without the price tag!


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

What happened to the Merc?


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2010)

GT-R GT-R GT-R ! 

Will turn more heads than any of the others! Except if you're in a council estate, in which case they'd be all over you in a Focus RS....

Would love a GT-R, Don't see many of them around and they look unbelievably menacing.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

W7 PMC said:


> Open to suggestions for other Marques etc. but the biggest decision factor will be the overall cost of ownership & depreciation over my ownership spell. As above, biggest bang for the smallest buck over the next 9-12mths is the key.


Well thats the M5 out then, there have been loads of elecronic woes with them of late


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jbell said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Open to suggestions for other Marques etc. but the biggest decision factor will be the overall cost of ownership & depreciation over my ownership spell. As above, biggest bang for the smallest buck over the next 9-12mths is the key.
> ...


Whichever car is chosen, it will have a 12mth warranty for sure.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

freeman said:


> Godzilla GT-R...
> Super car performance without the price tag!


Never heard of that but i assume it's heavilly modified? If that's the case then it's a non starter as not looking at longer than a 12mth ownership.


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

i might be able to help, having driven all three of these. The Bimmer you know all about. The GTR is some machine but is, quite frankly, a shed on wheels - a rather sprightly, competent, shed but a shed none the less - if you value quality on the inside of your motor leave well alone (bit dodgy in the wet as well by all accounts). The Focus is a hoot to drive, unbelieveable for a front wheel drive motor, most smiles per mile IMHO, vastly cheaper than the others to own/run, cabin is tolerable (but will never live up to the Bimmer) but unlikely to lose your shirt on it come resale if your mileage is reasonable. Only down side is that the seat is way, way too high - you feel perched on, rather than in, the car. If you can live with this it has pretty much everything else.


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

BTW, please don't get a green one!


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

RS is fun to drive, but id go for the GT-R. although i prefer the older version :roll: 
What about a TVR? or Lotus?


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

GT-R would be my choice

M5 is nice, but just not a smaller sports car which is more fun

how much are TTRS?

m3?

cheaper option, 370z?

but hey if you can afford the GT-R why not?


----------



## ryantt180 (Jul 29, 2010)

I have been faced with a very simlar choice however i would say my budget is a fair bit smaller than yours, I have between £35k and £40k to spend, but i can honestly say i havnt considered any of the ones you have listed.

I would have a look at either of these, i have driven them all over the past few weeks and couldnt decide.

Bentley GT Continental
Ferrari 360 Modena 
Maserati quattroporte GT

The Ferrari was a very very very nice car. wasnt too loud, but made the right noise, very comfortable, and quite practical. im sure there available from £25k too now! madness.

(not sure if i have spelt them all correctly! but you can get some serious exotic kit for that kinda price tag, sorry but a Nissan or a Ford doesnt quite come into it. And 9/10 the m5's that are on the road are 530's with a kit on them!

In the end I am going to go with a Range Rover and keep the TT. I can use the Rangey as a wedding car for the Salon and its a very good advertisement.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garvin said:


> i might be able to help, having driven all three of these. The Bimmer you know all about. The GTR is some machine but is, quite frankly, a shed on wheels - a rather sprightly, competent, shed but a shed none the less - if you value quality on the inside of your motor leave well alone (bit dodgy in the wet as well by all accounts). The Focus is a hoot to drive, unbelieveable for a front wheel drive motor, most smiles per mile IMHO, vastly cheaper than the others to own/run, cabin is tolerable (but will never live up to the Bimmer) but unlikely to lose your shirt on it come resale if your mileage is reasonable. Only down side is that the seat is way, way too high - you feel perched on, rather than in, the car. If you can live with this it has pretty much everything else.


Good info, thanks.

I'm thinking the same but keep thinking i'd be mad not to have a punt at the GT-R, are they really that bad inside?? It has to be fun & i'm praying whatever is chosen will not remove my shirt in every way it could, so i'll be taking a warranty, mileage will be low & unlikey to retain past 9mths. Budget range is circa £20K-40K but the bang for buck is the biggest draw for the limited time i'll own, along with the ability to not lose a shit load on the resale.

The M's now (3,5 & 6) represent good value & i can pick up a decent M5 for well below £30K with warranty & it's a known quantity having owned an early one for a year or so. My RS4 was the better alround car than the M5 but for a short term giggle car & the potential it's now at the bottom of it's depreciation curve along with the new M5 still being 2 yrs away, perhaps it's a sound (ish) invest.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

ryantt180 said:


> I have been faced with a very simlar choice however i would say my budget is a fair bit smaller than yours, I have between £35k and £40k to spend, but i can honestly say i havnt considered any of the ones you have listed.
> 
> I would have a look at either of these, i have driven them all over the past few weeks and couldnt decide.
> 
> ...


Got to have some practicality & will be also be used for business mileage, so the Fez is a defo no no, the Bentley would interest me but i feel they're still not at a price level where i could enter ownership & the running costs i guess would make & Ford/Bimmer or Nissan look silly cheap. Will look at GT prices though. Your budget is at the top end of what i'm looking to spend as i've no intention of going higher than £40K


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

p1tse said:


> GT-R would be my choice
> 
> M5 is nice, but just not a smaller sports car which is more fun
> 
> ...


I guess i'm looking at Sports Practical, rather than out & out Sports Car. Had forgotten about the TTRS so will look at prices, the M3 is a possible but i'm not a fan of the 370Z & would likely wish i'd gone for the GT-R if i opted for a Jap rocket.

Gonna be dedicating time to my quest this weekend & next week & getting the feeling i have a wider choice to consider.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Out of those, GT-R every time, I can't believe a Focus is even in that mix to be honest? The GT-R will destroy pretty much everything on the road in terms of performance and will be a much rarer car, I've only seen 3 on the road! It's going to be right at the top of your budget though, cheap GT-R around 37k where as brand new Focus RS only £25! If you're worried about the GT-R's interior then don't even look at a focus, it's a ford focus with nice seats! 
The M5 is a great car however you get the image of being a tosser! Personally I don't like them anyway far too many lookalikes on the road and I just think all BMW's are a bit funny looking lately?

At the end of the day, it has to be the GT-R just so you can say you've had one!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

richieshore said:


> Out of those, GT-R every time, I can't believe a Focus is even in that mix to be honest? The GT-R will destroy pretty much everything on the road in terms of performance and will be a much rarer car, I've only seen 3 on the road! It's going to be right at the top of your budget though, cheap GT-R around 37k where as brand new Focus RS only £25! If you're worried about the GT-R's interior then don't even look at a focus, it's a ford focus with nice seats!
> The M5 is a great car however you get the image of being a tosser! Personally I don't like them anyway far too many lookalikes on the road and I just think all BMW's are a bit funny looking lately?
> 
> At the end of the day, it has to be the GT-R just so you can say you've had one!


That's not very nice, i had one of the new shape M5's for nearly a year. Me thinks i'm more than capable of diplaying tosser tendancies without the need for any car to assist :lol:

Not looking for the fastest car under £40K as the overall ownership prop is what's important. Of course the GT-R is quicker than the Focus & the M5, but if i lose £10K on the GT-R in 9mths & only say £3K on the Focus then i've saved £7K which will go towards the big purchase in 2011/12. I've wasted alot of money on nice cars over the last 10yrs & i'm trying to alter this balance for the next couple of years. I could live with the Focus interior if it puts a huge grin on my face when i drive it. Only going to do 5-8K miles so not a major decision factor.

Am going to look at a couple of GT-R's over the weekend.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

What about a

BMW E46 M3 CSL http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/1741907.htm

Porsche Cayman S http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/1965799.htm


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jbell said:


> What about a
> 
> BMW E46 M3 CSL http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/1741907.htm
> 
> Porsche Cayman S http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/1965799.htm


Not looking to buy a car too old as need a decent warranty to cover my ownership period. The Cayman S although a lovely car would not have the level of practicality i'd need.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Interestingly put, however obviously you are going to lose a lot less on the focus as it's more than half price in the first place, the percentage of loss however will be greater, especially if you're looking at a new focus over a used GT-R, of course ford are famous for giving huge discounts so who knows. I can't imagine if you pick up a GT-R for about 37-38k with less than 10,000 miles on the clock and keep it for a year you'll lose anything much at all, it will always be harder to sell though as is more of a niche Market. See how you feel after you've driven them, even though the focus is fun it will feel very slow compared to the other 2.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

W7 PMC said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > What about a
> ...


£30k will get an E90 M3 http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/2022704.htm

£37k for a '09 model http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/1970318.htm still under BMW warranty for 2 years so no worries there


----------



## jaredh53 (Jun 30, 2009)

Is this a question? The GTR is a japanese monster, with "launch control" (which Nissan never claimed they added :lol: ) the 0-60 is 3.2 seconds!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Would quite fancy a new model M3 if can be sought for a decent price, with warranty & good spec, however if going M i still feel the M5 or M6 would be better value & the M5 is a known quantity.

Am being drawn to the GT-R & will see what the weekend brings, however the Focus RS does appear good value & it would be a nearly new rather than brand new car i purchased (in white) 8)


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

W7 PMC said:


> Would quite fancy a new model M3 if can be sought for a decent price, with warranty & good spec, however if going M i still feel the M5 or M6 would be better value & the M5 is a known quantity.


If you are looking to buy now then wait for a couple of weeks till the end of the month, they will do deals and there are plenty of E90 M3's around for sale so discount will be had.



W7 PMC said:


> Am being drawn to the GT-R & will see what the weekend brings, however the Focus RS does appear good value & it would be a nearly new rather than brand new car i purchased (in white) 8)


GT-R is epic but it is still a Nissan. The Focus RS has stopped production now, the RS500 was the final edition so there are only a handful of new cars left, £24-5k should get a low miles '09 - '10 plate

http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/2068452.htm


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

just looking about on ph

GTR
http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/1857739.htm

short ownership i would choose gtr, longer term:
997
http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/1858787.htm

something new and cheaper TTRS LOL
http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/1980814.htm


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Been a fun couple of weeks but i think i've narrowed it down to either a brand new White Focus RS (Lux Pack 2 with Bluetooth USB) or brand new White GT-R "Premium Edition".

Drove a Focus RS this afternoon & i have to be honest, the performance from the little Ford was nothing short of amazing & at times felt like my face was cracking due to induced laughter & giggling. It really was fantastic fun to drive, very rapid, very sure footed, great feel through the chassis & steering & all together a very well put together car. I'm still not totally sold on the looks & chav boy racer are terms i could no doubt expect to hear if i bought one, however it was a fantastic machine & made me feel somewhat like a teenager again (not a bad thing having just turned 40).

Secondly comes the GT-R which i went out in this evening. All i can say is WOW, this is by far the fastest car i've ever encountered & although somewhat crude timings, it was constantly doing 3.4-3.5 sec 0-60's & was a standard car other than the obligatory Y-pipe. The power & delivery of it were biblical & the speed at which the gears are engaged was just amazing which i guess is the key to how it blows German & Italian supercars into the weeds in the performance stakes. The looks certainly grew on me & although the cabin does not quite match Germany's finest, it's a very nice place to be & the seats were extremely comfortable.

Now i have a huge dilema as both cars were outstanding, but of course the GT-R was epic & i'm trying to justify it's "double the price of the Focus RS" price tag. Both are more than up to a daily driver job, residuals appear solid on both cars & running costs are not too bad (the Focus is sill cheap to maintain/service).

Decision day tomorrow so i feel a restless night lays ahead.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

which colour would you choose on both?


----------



## jaredh53 (Jun 30, 2009)

W7 PMC said:


> Been a fun couple of weeks but i think i've narrowed it down to either a brand new White Focus RS (Lux Pack 2 with Bluetooth USB) or brand new White GT-R "Premium Edition".
> 
> Drove a Focus RS this afternoon & i have to be honest, the performance from the little Ford was nothing short of amazing & at times felt like my face was cracking due to induced laughter & giggling. It really was fantastic fun to drive, very rapid, very sure footed, great feel through the chassis & steering & all together a very well put together car. I'm still not totally sold on the looks & chav boy racer are terms i could no doubt expect to hear if i bought one, however it was a fantastic machine & made me feel somewhat like a teenager again (not a bad thing having just turned 40).
> 
> ...


GTR PLEASE! You will be feared on the streets with that thing. Get it with black rims and small children will run away at the sight of your car. The GTR might cost twice as much, but remember that the GTR is much more than twice the car of the RS.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

p1tse said:


> which colour would you choose on both?


White for both cars. The Green RS is just too loud & had a few blue cars so fancy a change.

The white on the GT-R is actually a metallic colour so akin i think to Candy White in the VW range by which it really does stand out from solid whites.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jaredh53 said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Been a fun couple of weeks but i think i've narrowed it down to either a brand new White Focus RS (Lux Pack 2 with Bluetooth USB) or brand new White GT-R "Premium Edition".
> ...


Is it though?? I know the GT-R is somewhat of an iconic vehicle in the US (judging by the US GT-R Forum) & i feel more so than it is in the UK, but to be twice as good as a vehicle that itself is very good i'm just not sure.

Can't argue that the GT-R has presence & is ballistically fast, but £60K for a Nissan is a whole lot of cash & i can't convince myself it is twice the car.

Got to make my choice today though & just comparing other costs. No suprise that the insurance on the GT-R is exactly twice as much as the RS :lol:


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Why wouldn't you consider a used GT-R? You can easily save 20k?

I'd just love to look back at the list of cars I've owned and have a GT-R on there, a Ford Focus doesn't really have the same effect.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

richieshore said:


> Why wouldn't you consider a used GT-R? You can easily save 20k?
> 
> I'd just love to look back at the list of cars I've owned and have a GT-R on there, a Ford Focus doesn't really have the same effect.


Basically the early cars are much lower specs with no Sat Nav, Bose & a host of other goodies. Also to get one at £45K it's likely to be imported, will be one of the very first cars (lots of minor but important updates on the MY10+ cars) so could be prone to gearbox issues among other things & these cars are unlikely to have lived a quiet life so i'd be landed with a short warranty & a GT-R with more hard miles than i'd care to risk.

For a nearly new MY10 Premium Edition, i'd be paying very close to new money so only saving a couple of grand & given the nature of the beast i'd want to knwo it had been run in properley & according to the schedule.

Agree on the owned list, but the Focus RS is just hysterical to drive & although not in the same league as the GT-R, bang for buck i'd say it's a tough car to beat.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I would love to go GTR... But at half the cost the RS is hard to ignore....

Google Mountune MP350 for a Ford warrantied upgrade

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Saw my first GT-R on the M60 to day black one sounded as good as it looked very nice but I still would go for the RS in fact I still might what price has he offered you I was offered a brand new white one with lux3 leather and blue tooth for £28000 list was over just over £30000 or a brand new green one lux2 and blue tooth for £27500


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

if it was same price, same sort of power, my deciding factor would be choose the coupe rather than the boy racer type hatch

although a neighbour has a white RS, i glance at it each time and it's class, but can't beat a coupe ;-)

but as you said alot of money for a Nissan, then which leads me back to would it not be worth trying the 370Z, just because?
yes you might think you should have gone GTR, but then it's double the price or double the savings


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

p1tse said:


> but as you said alot of money for a Nissan, then which leads me back to would it not be worth trying the 370Z, just because?


Or the TTRS or the new Impreza Cosworth? :lol: :lol: There's just too much choice!! :lol: :lol:

Should get a big discount on the Focus though, last of the current model and the new RS500 is due soon (could be worth hanging on for if you can actually get one?).


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

richieshore said:


> Should get a big discount on the Focus though, last of the current model and the new RS500 is due soon (could be worth hanging on for if you can actually get one?).


RS500 is out, there are no standards left as production has stopped, the only way would be to get a car currently at a dealer


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Saw my first GT-R on the M60 to day black one sounded as good as it looked very nice but I still would go for the RS in fact I still might what price has he offered you I was offered a brand new white one with lux3 leather and blue tooth for £28000 list was over just over £30000 or a brand new green one lux2 and blue tooth for £27500


No such thing as a Lux 3, just 1 & 2. 

The car in question had the Lux 2 pack, plus Bluetooth & USB & list was just shy of £30K. Only discount offered was £500 but i wasn't pushing hard although i didn't see them moving that much lower.

The RS500 will have no impact on RS prices as the 500 is purely a standard RS with the Mountune kit & a matt black vinyl wrap. The Mountune kit direct & still retaining the full Ford Warranty is £2K so it makes the vinyl wrap & a number plaque £3K which aint really good value. True though that production of the RS has now stopped & all the RS500's are sold.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

richieshore said:


> p1tse said:
> 
> 
> > but as you said alot of money for a Nissan, then which leads me back to would it not be worth trying the 370Z, just because?
> ...


Can't see the value in a TTRS as see the RS Focus as likely more fun for alot less money. If between those 2 cars & also applies to the Impreza, i'd be buying the Ford.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Game over now as the Nissan GT-R has just been sold

(to me) :lol: .


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

We need pics...


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> We need pics...


Will be going into the dealers on Thursday to sign the paperwork so will take a couple on my iPhone then.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

W7 PMC said:


> Game over now as the Nissan GT-R has just been sold
> 
> (to me) :lol: .


 :lol: :lol:

Brilliant, you seemed so sold on the Focus? What changed your mind in the end just out interest?

Look forward to the pics!


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> Game over now as the Nissan GT-R has just been sold
> 
> (to me) :lol: .


good choice, think that's what the heart had set on from the beginning

are there many GTR at dealers? I wander if they are do the normal sales guys get to take it out

would love a ride :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

richieshore said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Game over now as the Nissan GT-R has just been sold
> ...


Simples. He phoned me. :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Saw my first GT-R on the M60 to day black one sounded as good as it looked very nice but I still would go for the RS in fact I still might what price has he offered you I was offered a brand new white one with lux3 leather and blue tooth for £28000 list was over just over £30000 or a brand new green one lux2 and blue tooth for £27500


No such thing as a Lux 3, just 1 & 2. 

quote]
Sorry it was a lux 2 car my local Ford dealer hasgot the last of them he has about 25 in stock


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


That's alot of stock for one dealer 

Knew only Lux Pack 1 & 2 existed as was looking at the options list while replying to your post :wink:

Decided to go Jap so not relevant now anyway  Still an awesome car though the RS.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


That's exactly what it was :wink: :-* :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

richieshore said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Game over now as the Nissan GT-R has just been sold
> ...


Still think the RS is a fantastic car & represents a great bang for your buck, but at the end of the day if i'd gone for the RS i'd likely always have been thinking i should have gone for the GT-R. The RS would have been a head purchase as less money on all counts, but followed my heart so the GT-R won.


----------



## freeman (Jul 25, 2010)

A great choice. The way I see it, if you have money to afford the GT-R, WHY THE HELL NOT?!

Btw - Have fun! Mind the cops :twisted:


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

I am convinced that you "engineer" your changes in circumstances to allow you to buy whatever car you fancy at the time. And I salute you for it.

I couldn't see you driving a stinky diesel taxi cab for long :lol: you got out of that pretty quickly.


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

What about a late (55/06) TVR Tuscan 2. Super quick, practical, and holding their value very well so minimal depreciation. The TVR Sagaris is said to be appreciating. The later cars (04 on) were pretty much sorted in terms of reliability


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

had a quick look at prices and spec on autorader

does it come in auto only or are there manuals?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

p1tse said:


> had a quick look at prices and spec on autorader
> 
> does it come in auto only or are there manuals?


It's a DSG box but Nissan refer to it as an "All-new GR6 6-speed Dual Clutch Transmission with 3 driver selectable modes)

Tis this gearbox, the trick ATTESA ET-S 4-Wheel Drive System & very low drag coefficient that allow the performance to basically defy logic. Been watching all the Autocar & Top Gear footage on the GT-R & my excitement is increasing in bucket loads.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Went to sign the paperwork etc. this morning & my car was leaving the workshop post PDi & now sporting my cherished number.

Basically it's ready for collection, but i must wait 10days for funds to be aligned so gonna be a painful wait.

Uploaded the piccies to My Gallery which hopefully is working OK.

gallery/album.php?album_id=50

Higher quality piccies here: http://rides.webshots.com/album/5750434 ... S?start=12


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice I was not sure it would suit the white but it defo does 8)


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Very nice, there is a white one local to me and it looks fantastic on the flesh. 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Niiiice!!

We'll have to get you to a Kneesworth meet somehow matey


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You bought a mackem car ???? where is the oh my God smilie.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> The single biggest factor as my mileage won't be high is limited depreciation





W7 PMC said:


> The purchase would of course be 2nd hand





W7 PMC said:


> The biggest decision factor will be the overall cost of ownership & depreciation over my ownership spell


An epic car Paul, but 'heart over head' per chance...? 

For that money you are well in second hand R8 territory, which I think would have probably been a far safer bet residually. Anyhow, enjoy, it looks stunning!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > The single biggest factor as my mileage won't be high is limited depreciation
> ...


I'm afraid Kev you're 100% spot on  . After narrowing down the 2nd hand cars i was considering, the Focus RS was the more sensible choice given it's OTR cost & all running costs are around 50% that of the GT-R.

Likely an R8 or 997 Turbo would have held up better residually over my potential term of ownership, but either of those would have been close to or out of warranty at the GT-R price point, but i get all that performance in a brand new car with 3yrs warranty etc. & am only really sacrificing the badge.

Had enough for now of Audi ownership & ran the R8's ugly cousin for close on 3yrs so an R8 wasn't really an option. Defo still want a 911 Turbo but may as well hold out now for the next incarnation (998 or whatever it's called).

Liked the R35 GT-R since it's launch & recall well all the great press the car got/gets, but was only in the last couple of weeks i looked closely. Hope i don't regret my choice, but if it delivers what it's quoted to by way of performance & fun, then i think i've a couple of giggly years ahead :lol: (fingers crossed). On that topic though, the residuals for 6-12mths old examples of my exact spec show only at worst a 10% drop & 2yr old cars (with much lower spec as the early cars were bare) are still selling for mid low to mid 40's which is only 20-25% (i know i'll be eating those words in a couple of years :lol: ).


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Not been on here for a few weeks and the diesel Merc changed to a GT-R, never would have guessed that.

Enjoy it.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

NIce choice Paul

right not to include the wisesely diesely thing in your sig.....i have one its horrible


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> NIce choice Paul
> 
> right not to include the wisesely diesely thing in your sig.....i have one its horrible


Guilty as charged :lol:


----------



## jaredh53 (Jun 30, 2009)

Have fun with godzilla


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jaredh53 said:


> Have fun with godzilla


I keep hearing references to Godzilla. Is this a nickname for GT-R's or a specific version of the GT-R?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Blimey my broadband internet connection isn't fast enough to keep up with the rate you change your car! Last time I looked you were waxying lyrical over some sort of Diesel Merc ?? What the hell happened? :lol:

Looks to be a very interesting car - look forward to hearing about it :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

PaulS said:


> Blimey my broadband internet connection isn't fast enough to keep up with the rate you change your car! Last time I looked you were waxying lyrical over some sort of Diesel Merc ?? What the hell happened? :lol:
> 
> Looks to be a very interesting car - look forward to hearing about it :wink:


Major driver was a change in employment circumstances which means the Merc will be going soon. Thought i could continue to enjoy "sensible" motoring, but the push of wanting something fun again drove me to start my investigations :lol:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I don't come here very often anymore, certainly not posted for a couple of years.

I see however that in my absence nothing has changed! :lol:

I love the GT-R, great choice.

I also admire W7 PMC's attitude to car-changing. I guess a good proportion of us operate similar tactics - whatever you need to do to justify it to yourself is alright by me. You're only here once (in my opinion).


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Carlos said:


> I also admire W7 PMC's attitude to car-changing. I guess a good proportion of us operate similar tactics - whatever you need to do to justify it to yourself is alright by me. You're only here once (in my opinion).


I agree. The only time I ever think the argumnet doesn't stack up (for me) is Paul's insistence on owning cars in warranty. To me, the amount you lose in depreciation on a new car versus an older car would more than cover any unexpected bills in a bad car.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> > I also admire W7 PMC's attitude to car-changing. I guess a good proportion of us operate similar tactics - whatever you need to do to justify it to yourself is alright by me. You're only here once (in my opinion).
> ...


It's a fair point & one i'd fully agree with in a vehicle that has average running/repair costs, however i've experienced in 2 of my previous cars (RS6 & M5) some fairly significant breakdowns, both of which were approaching £10K in costs & to be honest may not have been fulfilled by a 3rd party warranty provider as i feel they'd be more inclined to wriggle out than the mfctr would.

In my quest i was looking at used M5/6's using your point fully, but in the end i fancied a change & for the GT-R i'd not have saved much going nearly new/used so i decided to go new. I may regret that choice, but my thinking says i'll have an awful lot of fun leading up to resale time & who know's what's round the corner.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

But if you buy one of these motors from a franchised dealer it's going to come with a 1 year warranty anyway. Does this differ significantly from the original manufacturer warranty? I suspect not, for big repairs. 1 year would normally be ample for you, W7 PMC, would it not? :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> But if you buy one of these motors from a franchised dealer it's going to come with a 1 year warranty anyway. Does this differ significantly from the original manufacturer warranty? I suspect not, for big repairs. 1 year would normally be ample for you, W7 PMC, would it not? :wink:


Intend to keep this around 3 years (assuming no major situation changes), just as I did with the RS4. Not worth going used for a GT-R as for an updated (gearbox) & same spec car I'd have saved very little cash.

My original quest was for a 2-3yr old M5/6 or AMG or similar, but ended up short listing to Focus RS & GT-R. As is usually the case, I followed my heart instead of my head


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> > But if you buy one of these motors from a franchised dealer it's going to come with a 1 year warranty anyway. Does this differ significantly from the original manufacturer warranty? I suspect not, for big repairs. 1 year would normally be ample for you, W7 PMC, would it not? :wink:
> ...


I thought you said you were keeping it for 10 months or so.



W7 PMC said:


> The above is NOT a short-list, just 3 motors that perhaps represent what i fancy driving for the next 9-12 months.


I'm confused.com

This isn't me having a go by the way. I'm all for being able to buy the car you want JUST because you want it. I (and many others) just find it mad that you feel the need to justify it. :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Carlos said:
> ...


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Paul I hope you have a hefty bank balance Petrol is expected to hit £1.32 by Feb with all the vat and duty rises and oil slowly creping up and thats the normal stuff. I reckon you will be paying circa £1.40 for the high octane. Great choice of motor though. It will be awesome . I followed one yesterday in white defo the best colour


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> jaredh53 said:
> 
> 
> > Have fun with godzilla
> ...


http://www.evo.co.uk/carreviews/evolong ... n_gtr.html


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Hilly10 said:


> Paul I hope you have a hefty bank balance Petrol is expected to hit £1.32 by Feb with all the vat and duty rises and oil slowly creping up and thats the normal stuff. I reckon you will be paying circa £1.40 for the high octane. Great choice of motor though. It will be awesome . I followed one yesterday in white defo the best colour


Perhaps that's why everytime I see one they're never doing more than 60 ! :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

New GT-R to be at Paris:

http://www.autocar.co.uk/News/NewsArtic ... rs/253062/


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> > Paul I hope you have a hefty bank balance Petrol is expected to hit £1.32 by Feb with all the vat and duty rises and oil slowly creping up and thats the normal stuff. I reckon you will be paying circa £1.40 for the high octane. Great choice of motor though. It will be awesome . I followed one yesterday in white defo the best colour
> ...


Rest assured Paul, that won't be me (unless it's a 60 limit of course :wink: )

As an aside, am considering Spa & Nord next Spring. You fancy it?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> New GT-R to be at Paris:
> 
> http://www.autocar.co.uk/News/NewsArtic ... rs/253062/


Is a nice overall upgrade, more power, more torque, less weight & better aerodynamics, but rumour has it that the MY12 car could be around a 10K premium.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Rest assured Paul, that won't be me (unless it's a 60 limit of course :wink: )
> 
> As an aside, am considering Spa & Nord next Spring. You fancy it?


I didn't think I'd see you doing that! 

I no longer have a car worth tracking.....but I do intend doing the 'ring on two wheels at some point ...... if I can get my pass stamped :?

p.s. When you see "Bazza" on the GTR sites just say Scotty says Bast4rd!. :wink:

p.p.s. I wonder how long before you tweak it to get the big numbers.....


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Rest assured Paul, that won't be me (unless it's a 60 limit of course :wink: )
> ...


Let me know if you do as would be great to hook up over there.

Can't say i've spotted Bazza yet but only on the GT-R Forum & will keep my eyes peeled.

I can imagine the desire building, however on a GT-R any re-map is VERY easy to spot given the datalogging capabilities. Everything is stored in the cars brain, so where as in a BMW & Audi it's impossible at Dealer level to spot, in the GT-R it's like a big red flag everytime the car gets plugged into diagnostics as the detail provided is biblical.

Likely get a Milltek Y pipe as is Nissan Warranty friendly if supplied & fitted by an HPC & Nismo are about to launch an ECU upgrade for the R35 (prices to be announced soon), that again is Nissan Warranty friendly & will likely take the power/torque & gearbox settings to the level expected on the FY11/12 car to be shown at Paris. Here's hoping it's good.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

W7 PMC said:


> I can imagine the desire building, however on a GT-R any re-map is VERY easy to spot given the datalogging capabilities. Everything is stored in the cars brain, so where as in a BMW & Audi it's impossible at Dealer level to spot, in the GT-R it's like a big red flag everytime the car gets plugged into diagnostics as the detail provided is biblical.


Don't Nissan / NISMO rent upgrades to owners


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> where as in a Audi it's impossible at Dealer level to spot


Not any more. Audis apparently now have two flash counters. Any mapping software can only take care of one of the counters as the second is completely inaccessible. The 2nd flash counter is incremented at every use of a mapping device. Audi now keep a record centrally of what the count number should be for each VIN.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jbell said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > I can imagine the desire building, however on a GT-R any re-map is VERY easy to spot given the datalogging capabilities. Everything is stored in the cars brain, so where as in a BMW & Audi it's impossible at Dealer level to spot, in the GT-R it's like a big red flag everytime the car gets plugged into diagnostics as the detail provided is biblical.
> ...


Wasn't aware of that, but didn't ask. Will make a point of asking on Monday as my supplying dealer is a Nismo approved dealer/service centre & they have a full Nismo V-Spec kit in their showroom (costs circa £30K)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > where as in a Audi it's impossible at Dealer level to spot
> ...


Wasn't aware of that. Which models have this set-up?

Tis even easier on the GT-R though i believe as any access to the port is held on the Datalog so even a simple VAG-com style check will reveal a flash to the ECU & it's origins. If going down that road then it would have to be the warranty friendly Nismo option.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Picked her up this morning & have enjoyed a few hours of tinkering to set up sounds, phone, comfort & nav etc.

Can only drive in Auto mode & up to a max of 3500rpm whilst running in (that level of revs arrive very quickly), however in Auto the box pushes through the gears quickly & smoothly.

One odd observation which i'd heard of but it's different when you experience it, the car even with it's trick chassis, gearbox, drive & suspension still feels far more mechanical that my Audi's or BMW's. It harks of a rawness which so far is an amazing feeling & one i'm drawn to.

Got some miles to pile on this week to get to the magic 1200 & that all important 1st service.

First impressions even at low speeds are i'm going to really enjoy this one.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Can only drive in Auto mode & up to a max of 3500rpm whilst running in


See! I told you they all go slow !


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Picked her up this morning & have enjoyed a few hours of tinkering to set up sounds, phone, comfort & nav etc.
> 
> Can only drive in Auto mode & up to a max of 3500rpm whilst running in (that level of revs arrive very quickly), however in Auto the box pushes through the gears quickly & smoothly.
> 
> ...


That's kind of how the 350z was in comparison to the TT. For some, it is a lack of refinement, but if they get it right, it does give somewhat of an edgier feeling.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Picked her up this morning & have enjoyed a few hours of tinkering to set up sounds, phone, comfort & nav etc.
> ...


That would make sense & TBH i'm finding it an appeal, but it will take a little getting used to. You can hear the clutches/gears engage & disengage, but so far i'm only allowed to use Auto Mode & at it's least dynamic setting, so no idea what full attack will sound like.

On a motorway cruise the noises are minimal & no more than any German car so that's a good thing, but when on the twisties & less than perfect surfaces, you really do feel like your driving a mechanical sports car rather than cruising along at speed. The grip is biblical, so this next 600 miles is defo gonna drag.

Still early days but i think i certainly made the right choice from the 2 i'd short listed & i'm airing towards this being the greatest car i've ever owned by a big margin. It's certainly the quickest


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Well, I never thought you would actually go for the GT-R - presumed from previous threads/posts/cars that you liked your comfort a bit too much! Awesome machine but, as you are finding out, raw and edgy, if not a little harsh. Max attack is pretty brutal to all your senses - a 'driver's car' as they say. Interested on your take on the interior - I didn't find it particularly inspiring - and also how it drives in the wet. I only drove one in very dry conditions but have heard that they can be a bit of a 'handful' when the blacktop gets damp which is surprising but may be a result of the suspension being just a bit too firm.

Enjoy


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garvin said:


> Well, I never thought you would actually go for the GT-R - presumed from previous threads/posts/cars that you liked your comfort a bit too much! Awesome machine but, as you are finding out, raw and edgy, if not a little harsh. Max attack is pretty brutal to all your senses - a 'driver's car' as they say. Interested on your take on the interior - I didn't find it particularly inspiring - and also how it drives in the wet. I only drove one in very dry conditions but have heard that they can be a bit of a 'handful' when the blacktop gets damp which is surprising but may be a result of the suspension being just a bit too firm.
> 
> Enjoy


Still too early to be sure on most fronts, but handling in the damp is awesome & at the very worst is on a par with the RS as it just sticks & sticks. In very wet conditions it probably requires more attention but that's more likely down to the special tyres than suspension.

She was perfect on a long non stop drive from Wigan to Wokingham & tbh as comfortable as any other car I've driven distances in.

I do like comfort but not to sacrifice performance & sportscar feel in favour off or I'd have bought a big Bimmer, Audi or Merc & that's not what I was looking for. The interior is not quite up to German standards but it's a nice place to be & ticks all the toy boxes with some very clever touches & the seats are very comfortable. It's no 7 Series but it's modern & fresh & it's the drive that sets this car apart.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Just looking at the spec - 3.8 V6 Twin Turbo 485ps with a 0-60 of 3.5 seconds :-o That's gonna be a rollercoaster ride when the turbo kicks in and the 4wd grips! What does it sound like? As you say the fastest car you've had, always a great place to be. I'm still there six years later with the Monaro. There are several 500-600 bhp Monaro's running about but don't think any of them are near a 3.5 s 0-60.

Got any pics yet?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

PaulS said:


> Just looking at the spec - 3.8 V6 Twin Turbo 485ps with a 0-60 of 3.5 seconds :-o That's gonna be a rollercoaster ride when the turbo kicks in and the 4wd grips! What does it sound like? As you say the fastest car you've had, always a great place to be. I'm still there six years later with the Monaro. There are several 500-600 bhp Monaro's running about but don't think any of them are near a 3.5 s 0-60.
> 
> Got any pics yet?


Not taken any decent ones yet but will do later next week & upload them.

Sounds good, but not quite the roar I loved in the RS4, but that had Milltek pipes. Can get a warranty friendly Milltek Y Pipe fitted which removes 2 of the 4 cats & is meant to uplift the noise, however I like the sound as is for now.

Wanting to return to Nordschleife & Spa next year to really explore her.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Took some better photos over the weekend after she got a decent wash:

http://rides.webshots.com/album/5750434 ... S?start=24


----------

